# Oracle verhindert Erstellen von Update Site



## Gonzo17 (17. Jun 2009)

Hi, 

ich hab ein ziemlich komisches Problem und da ich noch nicht so lange mit Eclipse arbeite, komme ich nicht dahinter, wie ich es lösen könnte. 

Und zwar fing alles damit an, dass ich ne Update Site erstellen wollte. Da sollten verschiedene Plug-Ins drauf, u.a. auch welche von Oracle. Hab mir also diese Plug-Ins ins Eclipse installiert und zu meiner Update Site hinzugefügt. Jetzt musst ich verwundert feststellen, dass Eclipse mir ne NullPointerException ausspuckt, sobald ich auf "Build" oder "Build All" klicke (egal welches Plug-In). Im Error Log steht "BUILD FAILED" und folgender Exception Stack Trace: 



> java.lang.NullPointerException
> at java.util.Hashtable.put(Unknown Source)
> at org.apache.tools.ant.PropertyHelper.setUserProperty(PropertyHelper.java:379)
> at org.apache.tools.ant.Project.setUserProperty(Project.java:537)
> ...




Damit kann ich leider absolut garnichts anfangen. Um den Fehler einzugrenzen, hab ich mal getestet, ob ein frisches Eclipse (ohne irgendwelche zusätzlichen Plug-Ins) bei mir auch so nen Fehler ausgibt, aber das war natürlich nicht der Fall. Konnte es dann schließlich so weit eingrenzen, dass Oracle dafür verantwortlich sein muss. Wenn ich alle Oracle-Plug-Ins deinstalliere, kann ich ohne Probleme meine Update Site erstellen. Installiere ich sie wieder, gehts nicht. Da ich diese Plug-Ins aber in meine Update Site einbinden möchte, wärs durchaus praktisch, wenn sie im Eclipse installiert sind (weiss grade nicht, wie ich das "von Hand" machen könnte). Und selbst wenns ne Möglichkeit gäbe, die Update Site zu erstellen, ohne vorher die Plug-Ins installiert zu haben, dann wäre das Problem ja nur umgangen, aber nicht gelöst. 

Hat jemand ne Ahnung, woran das liegen kann? Hab übrigens Eclipse 3.4.2 und alle Oracle Plug-Ins von deren Update Site verwendet. (Oracle Software Downloads)


Edith sagt: Um auch auszuschließen, dass es sich nicht um einen Fehler während der Installation handelt, hab ich mal das Eclipse direkt von Oracle geladen (also ein Eclipse nur mit deren Plug-Ins). Genau das gleiche Problem. Google sagt mir außerdem, dass wohl kein Mensch sonst auf diesem Planeten dieses Problem bisher im Internet beklagt hat.


----------



## Wildcard (17. Jun 2009)

Du kannst die PlugIns auch binär in den Workspace importieren, oder in eine Target Platform installieren und von dort die Update Site befüllen, oder alles mit Buckminster zusammenbauen.


----------



## Gonzo17 (18. Jun 2009)

Ja, ich hab das auch schon gelöst, aber mich wundert, dass es überhaupt zu so einem Fehler kommt. Inwiefern hat denn Oracle was mit Update Sites zu tun? ???:L

Und allgemein isses ja ziemlich nervig, wenn man Oracle braucht, aber auch irgendwann mal ne Update Site erstellen will. Dann muss man entweder ein Eclipse ohne Oracle basteln oder sein Oracle deinstallieren, aber das kanns ja irgendwie nich sein..


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jun 2009)

Vielleicht ist da irgendein custom build drin der auf die Nase fällt, kann ich von aussen nicht beurteilen


----------

